# What file format for dye sub?



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have contacted several vendors about getting some sub dye shirts made and they all ask for different file formats.

One wants an eps. The other says a TIFF is fine. One vendor said a psd would work if it is sized correctly. And yet another wanted them all in pdf format... 

Why the difference and what is the best file to use for full dye subs?


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

here is a good explanation
advanced file formats - TIFF, EPS, PSD, PDF, PNG, SVG


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for the link my friend


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dye sub printers usually do not specify a format BUT....the vendor doing the printer will often specify what format they want...usually this is because they have a preference that they like to work with. I do sublimation and have printed images in just about every format in the mainstream...the format preferred is usually determined by the software they are using and what format it will open or import


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would guess that most large format dye sublimation printers us included, use a RIP such as Wasatch to print versus printing directly out of programs like PhotoShop, Illustrator, Corel, etc. In this case many of us save in a tiff format to print through the RIP. This allows you to accept any kind of art work. 

The size issue you mentioned regarding Photoshop is a common problem in our industry. A design created in PSD is no different then a photograph. You must create the design 100% of the size you wish to print and have a professional result. You create a design that is 4X6" and then try to expand it to 26 x 34" the quality is shot.

One format is not better then another for print quality. We tell our customers the best format is which ever is the easiest format for them to use. A more important question is to determoine which color palette your printer. If a dye sub printer is using RGB palette and you send a CMYK file your blacks, reds, etc will not print as vibrant and bold.


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for all the responses guys. It is much appreciated!


----------

